# Feathered lats?



## Milos_97 (Oct 14, 2016)

Hey,

After my workout today,when i was flexing my back/lats i noticed i have some strange stripes or better say feather shapes on my lats.Its small but its noticable.I ve never saw them before so i m not sure what the hell is that ...

You know how Kai Greene has feather shapes or lets say strings on his quads and back?I have the same thing on my lats(10x smaller obv).
Can anyone explain to me what the hell is that?


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Low bodyfat showing muscle striations is not uncommon.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 14, 2016)

Iron1 said:


> Low bodyfat showing muscle striations is not uncommon.



This exactly^^, I have them most noticeably in my pecs.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 14, 2016)

My feet are shredded...like 3% body fat.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 14, 2016)

Those are stretch marks


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Oct 14, 2016)

Most likely vericose veins. 



Jol also has them in his face.


----------



## automatondan (Oct 14, 2016)

You are turning into a bird dude. Sorry to be the one to break it to you....


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 14, 2016)

John Travolta had that haircut too.

View attachment 3348


----------



## Lilo (Oct 15, 2016)

Idk what these guys are talking about. You obviously have Kai Greene genetics. You should compete.


----------



## bigdog (Oct 15, 2016)

Stretch marks!


----------

